
Tesla made more money last quarter than the US oil industry made last year - doener
https://electrek.co/2016/11/10/tesla-made-more-money-last-quarter-than-the-entire-us-oil-industry-made-last-year/
======
xiphias
Electrek is generally an awesome blog, it's sad that this post had to be the
one that got to HN

------
moyta
Coal in particular has seen vast job losses despite production staying the
same. The main bottleneck in that industry is shipping & transport, which
railroad & what west coast ports have the capacity and willingness to ship the
coal after its dug up?

BNSF & UP are going to need some more land grants President Trump! Otherwise
job losses will continue in that sector.

------
caminante
it's bad when you have to qualify the clickbait title in the first sentence:

    
    
      "While there are nuances to the claim made in this headline, 
      it is technically true..."

